# Ok, who has experience shipping kids??



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Just a question....

Who has shipped kids?

How many can you ship?

Ive heard of airlines that allow 2, and then others REFUSE to ship more than 1 in a crate, even if the crate is plenty big enough...

Please let me know! id really like to find one that allows 2....


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

So I have not shipped kids before (i've shipped dogs), but I have been researching this because I'm planning on having a pair of does shipped to me in a few months and I've already talked to all the airlines.

Delta- WILL still ship 2 babies together in 1 kennel
United- also will ship 2 babies together in 1 kennel
Continental- will NOT ship 2 babies together
American Air- up to the person checking you in at the origin city 

I'm curious to see who has used what airline, and if shipping with Delta is waaaay better than using United or not?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Delta is the worst ever... if you want live healthy animals then don't ship with them... if you don't care then risk it.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG Emmy!!!! THANKSSSSSS lol

You pretty much just answered everything bahaha.

I really needed to find one that WILL ship 2. I dont understand, goats will do much better when shipped with a buddy, they should all allow this! Its just stupid!

I heard Delta is the worst....but I have NO experience with shipping at all! Im also curious to know the best/easiest airlines!

Ashley, what airline would you reccomend?


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's really good to know because Delta had WAAAAY worse flights for me than United (my United trip is Non-stop). I really wanted to use United, but I thought everyone liked Delta so I'm glad I know they suck!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So maybe united would be the best? AHHH lol I just really want a nice plane trip that will allow 2 babies together. 

Im curious to know who YOU are getting kids from hehehe


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My friend who ships alot said this!

"Love American- one of the cheapest airlines- and yes you can still ship two kids in a crate with them (I believe they are the only airline that still allows that) If under 50 lbs (combined weight) you are looking at around $215- I can get 4...00 size crates big enough for two kids for $40 and a health cert for $25 so usually total cost runs under $300 through AAcargo (if you get two kids thats only $150 each for shipping :O ) Delta is expensive and I have had trouble with them, I havent tried any other airlines outside of Delta and AACargo."


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Shannon @ Poppy patch has lots of experience shipping kids in/out, especially cross country ... I know cause I ALWAYS seem to meet her at the PDX airport (3 years straight!) - LOL!!!!! Maybe she can answer some specifics about the airlines... I do remember her saying the either Delta or United has given them troubles...can't remember which it was though...but they were reqr'd to drop off the kid at like 5am and then found out the baby didnt get loaded & leave for HOURS!! I would definitely ask Shannon when it comes to shipping via airlines....especially cause 99% of hers are completely cross country, since we're/she's on the West Coast, literally! 
Ashley and/or Stacey would be a good source too, as their on the opposite side, East Coast, and have probably shipped or know breeders that are experienced shippers too.

I personally try to arrange driving transportation, but that's cause my ex-husband was a livestock transportation guy... so my goats could catch a ride w/him.  And I suppose I have control issues w/letting the kids out of my trusted sight - LOL!! And I've never brought in anyone farther than a few states away (so far).


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Traci.

I guess I should just think about asking Sarah from Castle Rock LOL she would know, I cant believe I didnt think of that!

I hear, from alot of people, that American is actually the best one and does allow 2 as long as the crate is big and the goats are pretty small, not exceeding over 50 pounds...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Good point! Sarah would be a great resource.
I just know that Shannon and her family ship LOTS every single year, both in and out, so they've had lots of experience... and it doesn't hurt that she & I have been emailing back/forth this week about goatie babies either...LOL!! you want me to ask her for ya?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This is a little off topic...but...There was an adult doe I wanted clear on the other side of the country so I asked if they would ship by air. They said that the airport wouldn't allow adult goats shipped in kennels because a goat had escaped before. Now if you ship from that airport, you have to build a very confined wooden crate with small air holes to ship a single goat. 

The breeder said she wouldn't ship a goat like that...which I wouldn't either. But how dumb is that!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

That would be awesome if you asked! Thanks so much!

I know sarah ships lots of goats, she has also brought some, not alot, but some....

I am mostly concerned about them getting sick or dieing, I heard that sometimes with shipping this can happen. I dont really care so much about the cost, just that I can ship 2 kids, and that they recieve the best safety....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I've been on the receiving end ... (Thanks Pam!!)

We used continental, and for the most part (at least on the planning end) it was simple and not too expensive, but there was trouble, Pam attached grain and water for the goat and he was never given anything... :angry: he had a REALLY long flight with lots of layovers...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awww poor baby! I guess sometimes they forget to do that stuff..

But other than that, they were good?

Im really loving this thread!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Sent an email to Shannon... I know she's been 'birthin' babies'  :stars: 

so I'm not sure how awake she is right now :sleeping: hee hee... 

but I'll let you know what she says when she replies. 
All my best,


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, other than that..they were affordable and good, goat got here in tip top shape! no sniffles or nothin'


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I will only ship with american. 

Every breeder has their own way they ship and do things, so everyone is going to have a different opinion. 

My kids I shipped through Delta, from WA, were not allowed in the same crate, and ended up costing about the same as their purchase price to ship... which was much more than $300 fyi. The crates were also soaking wet and the goats sick. So they do not inspect the animals health before shipping.

American runs around $200 a crate. They inspect the goat and make sure everything is in good order.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Traci!

Kylee, ive heard of that too, I guess adults have more restrictions?

Thanks Ashley! I thought American was the best and easiest


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I have almost always used ground transport and I ship kids/adults A LOT. Door to door or meeting close by is much better than the 3 hour drive to LAX and then the hassle of air shipping, delayed flights and layovers...not to mention you're dealing with people who more often than not have never even seen a goat let alone know how to inspect them for well being. LOL Plus, I get door to door transport for about $300 cross country and I don't have to go buy a crate.  

Of course...for those close to an airport...it's probably not such an inconvenience.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

How do you get ground transport for that amount?!! LOL :shocked:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats exactly what I was thinking!!! LOL


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I shop around and keep constant watch over all the transporters I know and where they are headed and when they're leaving...then beg to throw my goats on at a fill rate. LOL Hey so far its worked well and all of the goats have had great care and get where they need to pretty quickly. Just shipped 2 adult does and a buckling from CA-TX for $400. Shipped 2 kids from CA to WA once for $50. LOL the health cert cost more. LMBO


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

It does take a lot of time though to find the good rates.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So... Maybe I'm thinking what others here are thinking...
From now on I'm contacting 'MyFainters' when I need transportation!!!! LOL!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Seriously though! lol

But Shipping works pretty good. I know most breeders will just ship. as long as you have everything ready it usually turns out really well!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe I should go into the trucking business!??? Have truck/car - will travel.. with your goat..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

You should....then you can go get all the goats I really want LOL


----------

